# more front diff problems



## 1badbrute (Nov 6, 2009)

ok, i just bought a brand new 08 brute force 750. I just put it in the mud today and locked it in 4 and went staight and it was jumping in and out of 4 wheel drive and i got it stuck and wuz just tryin to ease it out and it made a squealin noise so i got off and looked at the frone drive shaft and it was turnin but the wheels didnt like it was slippin . it is fine now but still jumps in and out when im in 4. its still under warrent but i really would like to know what tha heck is going on. Any info MUCH appreciated!


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

Dielectric grease all connections


----------



## 1badbrute (Nov 6, 2009)

not yet i did all the plugs under my seat but not the 4 wheel drive plugs yet. do you think it would have anything to do with the spider gears in the front. i mean it sat up a whole year in the crate before i bought it. but yeah i will do that and see. is it possible to have a bad connection right out of the box?


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

Don't know bout the spider gears. Check the fluid in there too it could be milky. If water hits the right spot then yeah it would cause problems.


----------



## 1badbrute (Nov 6, 2009)

i will but like i said this bike aint even got 6 hours on it yet and this is the first time i had it in tha mud, thats wut i dont understand.


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

drain the front diff fluid(if the dealer put any in it!) and check for any metal shavings in it as it's drainin out


----------



## 1badbrute (Nov 6, 2009)

changed it today. oil wuz clean with no shavings. its still under warranty so ima just go ahead and put my 30'' zillas on and put it through whatever i can find until whatever is messed up breaks and then put stock stuff back on ha.


----------



## skid (Jun 18, 2009)

might be a stupid question but the squeeling wasn't your belt was it?


----------



## kawa650 (Dec 19, 2008)

If its the front diff you'll know it cause its going to make some loud clanking noise there ought not be any squealing or for that mater even a warning its fixen to blow, when it goes it goes no in between

I'll have to agree with the belt also, maybe


----------



## 1badbrute (Nov 6, 2009)

maybe so it just sounded like it wuz up front, i feel dumb because the belt slippin didnt even cross my mind. i was so worried bout the front diff i didnt even stop to check belt . a will be gettin into my belt tomorrow and changin the secondary spring out. that was prolly the squealin im sure.


----------



## MeanGreen198 (Apr 28, 2009)

quick question, maybe already known but just to make sure; were you rolling when puttin ur bike in 4wd or sittin still stopped? it will pop and feel like it's goin in and out of you are stopped and hit the 4wd button then continue on. you should be rollin when switchin to 4wd.


----------



## 1badbrute (Nov 6, 2009)

4 wheel drive was locked in before i hit the hole. but when it did it i was sorta creepin not givin it heck.


----------



## 1bigforeman (Jun 23, 2009)

Mine did the same thing when I had an electrical problem with my CDI and it fried my front diff actuator. It was only engaging halfway and making a hell of a squeeling noise. Pull the 3 screws out that hold the front actuator on. When you pull it out, the square puck the engages the collar was ate up pretty bad. You said you didn't have shavings, but I would still check. The noise is the clutch inside the diff is not fully engaging. If you keep riding it like this, the clutch will eventually go bad. Fix it before it costs more.


----------



## 1badbrute (Nov 6, 2009)

So wut would you do? just get a new cdi. i was gonna go ahead and get the copperhead vdi soon anyway. would that cure my problem?


----------



## Bigdog29485 (Mar 25, 2009)

1badbrute said:


> So wut would you do? just get a new cdi. i was gonna go ahead and get the copperhead vdi soon anyway. would that cure my problem?


Wut wood i do? if'n it wuz me, ida be gwan back to skool an lernin grammer and spellun.

Just messin with ya, welcome to the forums.


----------



## 1badbrute (Nov 6, 2009)

butt my teecher said i maded tha onnerole and momma said all those F's meant FIRST PLACE!


----------



## kawa650 (Dec 19, 2008)

I still believe your diff is fine, and it does not have a clutch to lock it in and out of 4 wheel drive. Yes, it has a clutch pac but it is for locking the front wheels together when you pull the yellow lever, only, so both of them will pull. I can promise that you wont hear a squeal from the clutch pac. But i guess it could be the actuator making the noise like said above!

Im willing to bet it was your belt, though


----------



## 1badbrute (Nov 6, 2009)

yeah prolly so. i just need to get the switching in and out of 4 wheel drive fixed some way or another.


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

1badbrute said:


> butt my teecher said i maded tha onnerole and momma said all those F's meant FIRST PLACE!


lol...well she lied to you. j/k


----------



## Heath070707 (Oct 12, 2009)

Which cdi do yall have problems with the actuator? I pulled mine out the other day and the rectangle piece on the actuator is ate up pretty bad. It was popping alot on the last ride i went on. Had problems getting the 4x4 to engage.


----------

